# Weird stuff for sale on the Interwebs



## Daniel (7/11/16)

Sometimes when browsing FT etc you come across some weird stuff , like this :

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Nicholas (7/11/16)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Stosta (7/11/16)

Daniel said:


> Sometimes when browsing FT etc you come across some weird stuff , like this :


Toe socks with rubbered soles? My wife would love to find a pair of these under the Christmas tree!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nicholas (7/11/16)

Stosta said:


> Toe socks with rubbered soles? My wife would love to find a pair of these under the Christmas tree!



just take the wife to bounce and get the socks for free


----------



## SmokeyJoe (7/11/16)

Nicholas said:


> View attachment 74456


Noooooooo!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## blujeenz (7/11/16)

Stosta said:


> Toe socks with rubbered soles? My wife would love to find a pair of these under the Christmas tree!


I think @Daniel has led a sheltered life, my daughter used to wear these all the time 6yrs ago, its a treaded indoor sock, upgraded to take extra grip in the form of slip slops for more adventurous outdoor use.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel (7/11/16)

Stosta said:


> Toe socks with rubbered soles? My wife would love to find a pair of these under the Christmas tree!



FT sells them that's where I saw them , plus some really creepy Xmas stuff .....


----------



## SmokeyJoe (7/11/16)

Daniel said:


> FT sells them that's where I saw them , plus some really creepy Xmas stuff .....


HAHAHAHA, man i want one of those


----------



## Stosta (7/11/16)

blujeenz said:


> I think @Daniel has led a sheltered life, my daughter used to wear these all the time 6yrs ago, its a treaded indoor sock, upgraded to take extra grip in the form of slip slops for more adventurous outdoor use.



They're like a pajama form of those kick-ass ninja shoes that keep your big toe seperate from the rest of your toes, I always wanted a pair of those shoes for... you know... ninja stuff!



Daniel said:


> FT sells them that's where I saw them , plus some really creepy Xmas stuff .....



Totes NSFW there! But I did laugh at the model standing there very proudly with his new build and organ! Hahaha!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nicholas (7/11/16)

https://www.thisiswhyimbroke.com

i spend waaay to much time on there

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (7/11/16)

WTF

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Daniel (7/11/16)

This is well ... brilliant :


----------



## Daniel (7/11/16)

SmokeyJoe said:


> View attachment 74457
> 
> 
> WTF




Haha , SNAP! Was thinking Awesome for smuggling your most favourite e-juice over the pond


----------



## zadiac (8/11/16)

Daniel said:


> Sometimes when browsing FT etc you come across some weird stuff , like this :



These look comfy. Where do I find them? 

Edit: Oh, FT....lol.


----------



## Stosta (8/11/16)

Not really weird, but certainly out of place...

https://www.atomixvapes.co.za/collections/new-arrivals/products/call-of-duty-infinite-warfare-ps4

NM - Looks like they doing a whole gaming section!


----------

